# Zuerkannt



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what the hip dysplasia rating of Zuerkannt means? I've seen in on the PDB, and I can't find anywhere that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

It means that the hips were graded in another country-not Germany.

Vikki


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It means that the hips have been rated. Many of the older dogs are listed this way because the actual rating is no longer known. 

Vikki, when hips are rated in another country it is listed as a6 or 'a' ausland.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Opps Need to read better and not be in a hurry.

Vikki


----------

